# Potty Commands



## Annamarie Somich

I need some commands for my LE pups. I don't think it would be cool for an officer to say "Go Potty" - might lose cred. German, Czech and Slovac would be nice, along with their pronunciation. Or something cool in English.


----------



## Jay Quinn

just plain "toilet" is pretty common over here... or i use "go pish" with one of mine... i know a few people will say "be quick" but i don't like that personally as i use it in conversation from time to time...


----------



## David Baker

"take a break" is most commonly used here in our department.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I just use "hurry up". They know what it means, and it's not something I normally use with them in another context.


----------



## David Winners

Break is common with mil dogs too.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

think of someone you hate real bad and name call it that. lol


----------



## Bob Scott

I just say "outside". Since both of mine are outside dogs anyway it's not a term they hear for any other reason.
Bottom line you can use any word/phrase you want to associate to any behavior.


----------



## rick smith

i've never had many probs getting a dog to do it on command. 

for me, my probs have always been with the command to "hold it" or not to mark 
- i would suggest they learn one for that too


----------



## Jojo Bautista

Go sniff...


----------



## maggie fraser

"Go drop your shorts"


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Daniel Lybbert said:


> think of someone you hate real bad and name call it that. lol


Daniel,

Is the T at the end of your name silent or pronounced in case I want to change from take a break? ;-)


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

it sounds like a T. But be careful it may spur your dog to bite you in the ass!lol


----------



## Gillian Schuler

German - "mach" or "mach doch"

Do or do it.

Swiss German;

Gang go mache

I use neither as I go through the forest or out into the fields for tracking.

What about

SH"one"T


----------



## Jim Delbridge

I've used "salesman", "mailbox", "potty".

My favorite was used by two ladies from Mississippi, "hurry hurry". They also had a body signal of much feet shuffling from side to side and said it worked better in floppy house shoes.

Jim Delbridge

PS - "Salesman" came in the most handy with Jehovah Witnesses.....That dog lifted his leg and aimed with much precision.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Jim Delbridge said:


> I've used "salesman", "mailbox", "potty".
> 
> 
> *PS - "Salesman" came in the most handy with Jehovah Witnesses.....That dog lifted his leg and aimed with much precision.*




Huh?


----------



## Jim Delbridge

Ummm, unwelcome visitor comes to the front door. Dog comes to the door with me, we meet out on porch...."I really don't like to receive Salesmen or any other solicitors.......DANG! I'm Sorry! I don't know what came into the dog to make him pee on your leg.... You take care now. I understand you need to dry that off....."


Seemed pretty obvious to me at the time when I selected the command name............


Jim


----------



## David Winners

Jim Delbridge said:


> Jim Delbridge
> 
> PS - "Salesman" came in the most handy with Jehovah Witnesses.....That dog lifted his leg and aimed with much precision.


=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Jon Harris

my knows " Find a spot,Take a Break"


----------



## rick smith

i've been thinking about this and wanted to clarify why i wrote what i did.

every dog i have ever had, and almost every dog i have boarded, has been fed and watered by me. it has never taken long to read when the dog will need to poop and pee. the only challenge has been where to do it that was acceptable (to me).
- and then, and with quite a few dogs, the only remaining challenge is to train it not to mark wherever and whenever... that takes a little more effort sometimes, but i've never had a major problem breaking dogs who were horrible markers

overall :
1. i know in advance when the dog will need to unload, but i need to be able to control it NOT dropping a load if i'm out and about doing something where it would NOT be appropriate
2. if i will be taking a dog somewhere to do something, i will plan in advance to feed so it will have time for it to dump well in advance., so it becomes a non-problem 
3. even tho i use commands, if i had a dog that didn't need to take a dump or take a pee, i doubt if it would dump (or pee) just because i gave it the command 
...so in reality my pee/poop command is more of a reward to reinforce proper behavior than a prompt to DO a (trained) behavior

so, why all the fuss about teaching a command to DO it rather than being able to control when NOT to do it ???
...just curious here, since no one seems to think that type of command is useful

last but not least, do you REALLY think you can make a dog pee and/or poop just by giving it a command ?
...i say no, but i haven't tried it with my current dogs, so it's just a w.a.g. at this point //lol//


----------



## Ben Thompson

For some reason my dog always pees on his left front foot. He's left footed.


----------



## Jon Harris

elimination on command I dont think is feasible. Not really.
Where I do find it useful is in the following situation and this may just be the environment I am in. We have an assigned break area. I take my dog there three or four times a day( 24 hour period)
I also exercise him there once or twice a day ( throwing ball and retrieve)
When we go to the break area e looks for the play time or course BUT if I tell him Find a spot, Take a break, he seems to know we are not playing this time and goes on about his business. You can see he immediately walks off toward the rear of the area , where he normally goes, as soon as he hears the phrase.

So no i dont think you can order a dog to go but i think you can let him know its ok. 
This is more of him having to go anyway but not because he wants to play first

If i dont say it he knows we are going to throw the ball a while


----------



## rick smith

re : "For some reason my dog always pees on his left front foot. He's left footed."
...does he lick his paw when he's done ?


----------



## Jon Harris

if he pees on his feet he was probably trained by a Marine. 
sorry couldn't resist

Go Army! Beat Navy


----------



## Anna Kasho

rick smith said:


> last but not least, do you REALLY think you can make a dog pee and/or poop just by giving it a command ?
> ...i say no, but i haven't tried it with my current dogs, so it's just a w.a.g. at this point //lol//


Sidetracking a bit, but yes, my dogs will absolutely pee on command. Poop, not so much. The pee is easier with the males who always seem to save a little for marking... So if I tell them to "go pee" they will do it, several times in a row, even if they only squeeze out a drop. No pee, no going out on the training field to bite someone! LOL


----------



## Jon Harris

Sorry, I do that, sidetrack, sometimes( well) most times


----------



## Annamarie Somich

Ok, I like "Take a Break". I have been using "hurry Up" but that tends to make personally feel frustrated. I was thinking about "Mach Schnell" but that frustrates me just like hurry up.

Rick, no I can't force my dog to eliminate on command. And when I do ask them to I certainly don't punish them for NOT going. The only thing I do is reward for going. The males can always go and I have my grandma dog who marks just as frequently as a male. It helps me in my backyard because I want them to eliminate in the designated potty area so that they don't kill my grass and to leave the grass clean so we can play. I do scold for eliminating in the rest of the yard, but I am not commanding them to go - they are eliminating in a designated off area and I use the off command at the same time. Same as when we go for walks in the neighborhood. They love to wait until we get 2 doors down, a house that has 2 goldens or 3 doors down where there is a lab and then decide to take a dump. Come on!. And my neighborhood has a no dog poop rule. Then I really scold them and drag them back to our front yard. The other reason I want them to potty when I ask is because I have to go to work or I want to go to bed, etc. And then the biggie is it is an absolute no no to eliminate on the field - if it is training then you will never hear the end of it - it means you did not do your job to empty out your dog's bowels/bladder. And God forbid your dog does it during an actual trial. But no I can't force a dog to use the bathroom, I can only ask or refocus their attention to try to use the bathroom. But if they need to, they learn pretty quick to do so to get the treat - and I use a clicker with my pups.

Thanks guys for the help. Maggie, "drop your shorts" is cute.


----------



## Ben Thompson

rick smith said:


> re : "For some reason my dog always pees on his left front foot. He's left footed."
> ...does he lick his paw when he's done ?


 Yep hahha!


----------



## Joby Becker

rick smith said:


> i've been thinking about this and wanted to clarify why i wrote what i did.
> 
> every dog i have ever had, and almost every dog i have boarded, has been fed and watered by me. it has never taken long to read when the dog will need to poop and pee. the only challenge has been where to do it that was acceptable (to me).
> - and then, and with quite a few dogs, the only remaining challenge is to train it not to mark wherever and whenever... that takes a little more effort sometimes, but i've never had a major problem breaking dogs who were horrible markers
> 
> overall :
> 1. i know in advance when the dog will need to unload, but i need to be able to control it NOT dropping a load if i'm out and about doing something where it would NOT be appropriate
> 2. if i will be taking a dog somewhere to do something, i will plan in advance to feed so it will have time for it to dump well in advance., so it becomes a non-problem
> 3. even tho i use commands, if i had a dog that didn't need to take a dump or take a pee, i doubt if it would dump (or pee) just because i gave it the command
> ...so in reality my pee/poop command is more of a reward to reinforce proper behavior than a prompt to DO a (trained) behavior
> 
> so, why all the fuss about teaching a command to DO it rather than being able to control when NOT to do it ???
> ...just curious here, since no one seems to think that type of command is useful
> 
> last but not least, do you REALLY think you can make a dog pee and/or poop just by giving it a command ?
> ...i say no, but i haven't tried it with my current dogs, so it's just a w.a.g. at this point //lol//


eat drink yes for sure, even if just a quick bite or lap...on command...

pee yes for sure, squat and try for sure. on command

poop, on command less than a minute. on command...if dog has to poop. if not, then no of course not.


----------



## Bob Scott

Put a match stick (gently) in the dogs ass. It will get the sensation of having a hanging dingle berry and try to crap it out.
I've seen this done many times when I was showing in the breed ring and AKC OB.


----------



## David Winners

Bob Scott said:


> Put a match stick (gently) in the dogs ass. It will get the sensation of having a hanging dingle berry and try to crap it out.
> I've seen this done many times when I was showing in the breed ring and AKC OB.


I have always struck the match and then blown it out first. Is this necessary?


----------



## Jon Harris

working with Improvised explosive devices you would think I'd experience with this type of methane bomb

luckily not, I think you had better blow the match out
or you may find that you get the crap bit out of you 
oh wait you wanted that out of the dog? my bad


----------



## David Winners

Jon Harris said:


> working with Improvised explosive devices you would think I'd experience with this type of methane bomb
> 
> luckily not, I think you had better blow the match out
> or you may find that you get the crap bit out of you
> oh wait you wanted that out of the dog? my bad


LOL... no, I was inquiring to the importance of the match being struck and blown out versus a virgin, unstruck match


----------



## Bob Scott

David Winners said:


> I have always struck the match and then blown it out first. Is this necessary?



Not if you stick the lit end in first. You wont have to get your face down there to blow it out then. :-o :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Noel Long

Anna Kasho said:


> Sidetracking a bit, but yes, my dogs will absolutely pee on command. Poop, not so much.


As a kid, my aunt's competition OB dogs would poop on "go poop". They would hunch their backs as if pooping, even when they couldn't. I always felt bad watching this dog pretend poop while looking over her shoulder like "is this enough? enough already i have no poop!" 

All females. All of em did it (different generations from the same foundation bitch).

What a topic! I'll add "park it" to the list.


----------



## Hunter Allred

I just say "go outside", even if we are outside. Followed with "good outside" for a successful well placed dump


----------

